# Shoemaker Apothecary Bottle



## Darrie (Mar 30, 2021)

Here is a bottle that I found in my yard.  It is a Shoemaker Apothecary bottle. 5 3/4" tall.  The seam goes up the body and then about a 1/4 of the neck.  Figured it was from the later 1800's.  But I can not find anymore info.  Looking for info, worth....See photos.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 30, 2021)

Nice find!  This is a local pharmacist's bottle, likely from the city that you live in although that's not guaranteed.  Value will depend on what it's worth to local collectors, rarity and number of bottle collectors in your area relative to the number of bottles are what determine value.  There was a C.L. Shoemaker in Philly, if that's where you are then it's likely the same company.  If not could have been someone else with the same name.


----------



## Darrie (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for the info.  We are central PA near the boarder of Maryland.  So it probably did come from that area.


----------

